# Better Wheels?



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

I just recently bought a CAAD 8 105 and was talking to a LBS and they were telling me that the most significant change you can do to the bike would be the change the wheels.

Is that true, and if so what would be a good wheel set to go with? Something around $400-600. Also im a big guy at 6'1" and 260LBS so ill need something to hold by big a**.


----------



## maveric (Feb 24, 2012)

Switchblade906 said:


> I just recently bought a CAAD 8 105 and was talking to a LBS and they were telling me that the most significant change you can do to the bike would be the change the wheels.
> 
> Is that true, and if so what would be a good wheel set to go with? Something around $400-600. Also im a big guy at 6'1" and 260LBS so ill need something to hold by big a**.


I'd look for wheels off a supe6 or higher to save money. Otherwise it'd be best to ask the shop what they recommend. Also ur lbs offer tradeins of ur current wheels


----------



## jronan2 (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm 6'3 250 and I have Mavic Aksiums on my CAADX CX bike and Mavic Krysium elites on my SuperSix. With similar weight I can definetly recommend something from Mavic, their wheelsets might not be the lightest but they can all take a beating, from top to bottom. Haven't popped any spokes and little to no maintenance over the years. I have had problems with shimano and easton wheelsets before listening to my LBS and sticking with Mavic for the time being. I'd say Krysium elite, equippe or aksiums would be a great match for a CAAD8 105, depending on how much you want to spent. Just leave yourself with enough cash to some quality tires, and take your time choosing there are many wheelsets within that price range.


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks, I'll have to take a look at some of those wheels. Also I'll have to ask the LBS if they will buy back my current wheels. Hopefully I'll be loosing 20-40 lbs while riding this bike lol


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Switchblade906 said:


> Thanks, I'll have to take a look at some of those wheels. Also I'll have to ask the LBS if they will buy back my current wheels. Hopefully I'll be loosing 20-40 lbs while riding this bike lol


The Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheels are the way to go for around $600. Also, you can lose the weight, since my friend lost 50lbs in his 1st year of riding a road bike.


----------



## triathlonandy (Feb 25, 2012)

jronan2 said:


> With similar weight I can definetly recommend something from Mavic, their wheelsets might not be the lightest but they can all take a beating, from top to bottom. Haven't popped any spokes and little to no maintenance over the years. I have had problems with shimano and easton wheelsets before listening to my LBS and sticking with Mavic for the time being. I'd say Krysium elite, equippe or aksiums would be a great match for a CAAD8 105, depending on how much you want to spent. Just leave yourself with enough cash to some quality tires, and take your time choosing there are many wheelsets within that price range.


^^^ Excellent info.


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks fo the info on the wheels, ill have to call my LBS and see what they sell those wheels at or if there cheeper on line. Its gonna be a while since im trying to close on a house right now but it will come.


----------



## Tricio (Feb 11, 2009)

Switchblade906...I am pretty sure you can get a VERY gently used set of the Mavic Aksiums for less than $200.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

There are lots of options out there. Neuvation would be just one good option for new, true, stiff, and reasonably light weight wheels on a budget. And great customer service. (Google 'em). Recommend you spend some time in the "Wheels and Tires" forum. Every wheel and budget imaginable has been discussed there.


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

So i just called my LBS and they told me that if i buy the wheels from them they might be able to buy back my old wheels, which would be nice.

Also they recommended the Mavic Ksyrium SL wheels (of course they are more $$) but said that the Elite would still be a major improvment over the stock wheels.


----------



## Nasty73Z (Jun 22, 2009)

Super deal.. Mavic Ksyrium Elite Wheelset 2009 -- Closeout - Performance Sales Exclusions


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

Yeah i saw the 2009 closeout pricing but i want something black and not silver. It sucks, but since my bike is black and red the silver just wouldn't work for me.


----------



## Tricio (Feb 11, 2009)

Switchblade906, sent you a PM last night.


----------



## salvagente (Mar 2, 2012)

I have Mavic Aksiums on my new SuperSix 4.
I was in a similar situation. I didn't want the silver Ksyrium Elite's so I ended up going with a Bike Wheel Warehouse set. They're oddly cheap and I've read good reviews. There are always a few bad ones in there so I'm not sure what to expect. I have yet to receive them. I'm hoping sometime this week. 

They categorize their wheels by weight so you should be able to find something that is sturdy enough.
Road - Riders 233+ - Bicycle Wheel Warehouse

If I didn't buy the BWW wheels I prob would have tried to get either the Ksyrium Elite's in black or the Ksyrium SL's (my bike shop also recommended them over the Elite's but they are a lot of money).

I've also read that it's just cheaper to get custom wheels built if you're going to spend Ksyrium SL money...I just didn't know enough and where to go for that.


----------



## jronan2 (Sep 22, 2011)

Aksiums aren't the lightest but they take a beating, their super strong and IMO a great value for the price. I just bought a supersix apex, but taking the apex off and putting on a red groupo and krysium elites from a evo red 2. You should upgrade down the road though, that supersix frame is too nice for the aksiums, aksiums are a great back up or training wheelset if you need that. I was going to put my aksiums on the supersix until I got a good deal on the elites from my LBS.


----------



## salvagente (Mar 2, 2012)

jronan2 said:


> Aksiums aren't the lightest but they take a beating, their super strong and IMO a great value for the price. I just bought a supersix apex, but taking the apex off and putting on a red groupo and krysium elites from a evo red 2. You should upgrade down the road though, that supersix frame is too nice for the aksiums, aksiums are a great back up or training wheelset if you need that. I was going to put my aksiums on the supersix until I got a good deal on the elites from my LBS.


Was it cheaper to buy the Apex and then buy the Red Groupo or just buying an Evo Red to begin with?


----------



## jronan2 (Sep 22, 2011)

Well i"m putting the apex group on my CX bike, and there's some rich guy that wanted to try the new evo frame but he is using an expensive carbon wheelset and top of the line campagnolo components so that left my LBS with Ksyrium elites and the red group to work with. I originally was going to get a supersix 105 because the prices on the 105 and apex came down another 300 bucks at my LBS from cannondale. So getting the red group and the elites and the supersix apex for $3400 out the door seemed to be a better deal than buying the evo red for 5 grand. 

My LBS also said he wouldn't feel comfortable putting me on a evo frame being 6'3 and 250+ pounds. He owns and rides both frames, and I ride with him from time to time so I trust his opinions. I think its a decent deal, plus $3,400 is a little over my budget to begin, 5 grand is too rich for my blood even if I wanted the bike. What do you guys think?


----------



## salvagente (Mar 2, 2012)

jronan2 said:


> Well i"m putting the apex group on my CX bike, and there's some rich guy that wanted to try the new evo frame but he is using an expensive carbon wheelset and top of the line campagnolo components so that left my LBS with Ksyrium elites and the red group to work with. I originally was going to get a supersix 105 because the prices on the 105 and apex came down another 300 bucks at my LBS from cannondale. So getting the red group and the elites and the supersix apex for $3400 out the door seemed to be a better deal than buying the evo red for 5 grand.
> 
> My LBS also said he wouldn't feel comfortable putting me on a evo frame being 6'3 and 250+ pounds. He owns and rides both frames, and I ride with him from time to time so I trust his opinions. I think its a decent deal, plus $3,400 is a little over my budget to begin, 5 grand is too rich for my blood even if I wanted the bike. What do you guys think?


I think it's a good deal. I probably would have taken that deal too if I had the opportunity.


----------



## bikerclancy (Jan 4, 2009)

I am also your size and have had great luck with Easton EA90SLs. Two seasons, a little over 3000 miles and 1 broken spoke when I hit a hole while not paying attention.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Switchblade906:

You just purchased a brand new bicycle. First, ride the bike and find out what you do and what you don't like (if anything at all). You're wasting money by simply upgrading for the sake of upgrading. If you're going to purchase a new set of wheels, make sure that they have the characteristics that you desire.

When you hammered out what you "need" in a new wheel-set, then we'll be in a position to assist you.

CHL

P.S. Yes, the frame and the wheels are the primary components that dictate the handling of your bike.


----------



## Sloburu (Mar 23, 2011)

Put the widest tires your frame will fit and loose weight. Once the weight is down, it opens up a much larger selection of wheels for you to purchase. Get lots of seat time and son you will know what you want from a set of wheels.


----------



## jprv4pilot (Dec 22, 2011)

Mavic Ksyrium SLs awesome wheels bullet proof I am a 6'1" 225 lb sprinter ...


----------



## MixMastaPJ (Feb 24, 2012)

I made the plunge and bought the kysrium elites posted above. And all I'm riding is a Motobecane Record (But I'm getting a SuperSix after this season! I wanted to get wheels I could keep with me with whatever bike I upgrade to.)


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

Cool, keep us posted on how you like them


----------

